# The Golf Club 2



## ScienceBoy (Jun 25, 2017)

Released in a few days, got my pre-order in ages ago.

Anyone else getting it? The new golf society feature looks cool.

I will hopefully be back to making courses again. The improvements over TGC look well worth the price.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll be getting it! Don't get much time to play but it's always to have it sitting waiting for me


----------



## TonyN (Jun 26, 2017)

Looked at some vids yesterday with a bit of interest. The grapics and animations quickly put me off. Looks like an Xbox 360 or playstation 3 game.


----------



## Reemul (Jun 26, 2017)

TonyN said:



			Looked at some vids yesterday with a bit of interest. The grapics and animations quickly put me off. Looks like an Xbox 360 or playstation 3 game.
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree, the game looks amazing, watching some of the streams of it the animations are excellent and looking really smooth. A big improvement on TGC 1.

I have pre ordered and look forward to playing it tomorrow on the PC. Going to try and make my son's local 9 hole course as my first try at the course designer. Also a decent career mode and societies look good.

I am Reemul on steam if anyone wants to hit me up for a game or 2 not that I am any good.


----------



## Coffey (Jun 26, 2017)

I think I'll be getting it, with rain forecast all week in NI I'll need to get my golf fix from somewhere!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 26, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Going to try and make my son's local 9 hole course as my first try at the course designer. .
		
Click to expand...

I started making courses in 2005, did it for 4 years until TGC came out, didn't really suit my style but made a couple of half decent courses.

If you want any pointers or bounce any ideas or need some feedback give me a shout.

Nine_Iron on steam.

I don't mind helping kick off a Golf Monthly society if needed too. I'm going to be on most nights from 8 to half 9


----------



## Reemul (Jun 26, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			I started making courses in 2005, did it for 4 years until TGC came out, didn't really suit my style but made a couple of half decent courses.

If you want any pointers or bounce any ideas or need some feedback give me a shout.

Nine_Iron on steam.

I don't mind helping kick off a Golf Monthly society if needed too. I'm going to be on most nights from 8 to half 9
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will probably need it. Accepted Friend's request as well.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 27, 2017)

Very annoyed by the 3 day delay on the UK release.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 27, 2017)

palindromicbob said:



			Very annoyed by the 3 day delay on the UK release.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! I feel for you, it's enforced for me as I can't get to my rig until Friday.

Let me know how it looks, I will get my download going as soon as I walk in the door.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 27, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			Ouch! I feel for you, it's enforced for me as I can't get to my rig until Friday.

Let me know how it looks, I will get my download going as soon as I walk in the door.
		
Click to expand...

We'll probably get to see it at the same time.  Won't get to play until Friday evening now myself.


----------



## Reemul (Jun 27, 2017)

That is only on PS4 and Xbox1. PC release tonight was at 5pm. Played on the driving range as well as chipping and putting then a round on Littlebrook on Standard clubs. Shot level par 70 at one stage I was -3 but fell apart on the back 9.

Massive improvement on the first game. Everything is so much smoother with no lag. Putting is tough but works well. Chipping and approach play is harder than the first as no % indicators to show how much shorter you are going to hit it.

Graphically it looks superb.  

Really going to enjoy playing this.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jun 29, 2017)

Having received my PS4 copy a day early and FINALLY installed the updated files etc. This game is brilliant to play! Started with a +7 round but after 4 rounds I got a personal best of -4 &#128512;. It's not easy to hit it straight all the time and the putting(especially inside 6ft) is so much smoother. Just need to get a bit of practice in before I go on holiday haha


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 30, 2017)

Waiting for the tot to go to bed before I can play. 

He slept on the way back from the airport, messing up his routine, so I doubt it will be for at least 4 hours


----------



## gmhubble (Jun 30, 2017)

Can you get this for mac?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 1, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Can you get this for mac?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, I've still to boot the game. Hopefully today 

Still not on UK time again but tot is being a (busy) angel. Sadly when he sleeps wet are sleeping and my PC is in the living room


----------



## Coffey (Jul 1, 2017)

gmhubble said:



			Can you get this for mac?
		
Click to expand...

I dont think so- on Steam it is windows only


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 1, 2017)

Had a quick round and games feels very nice. Some improvements over the first game. Selecting your bag contents is a huge improvement.


----------



## gmhubble (Jul 1, 2017)

Is there a good golf game for Mac?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 1, 2017)

First impressions are good.

First round on an easy course off the front tees with an easy swing was -13... I have a feeling things will be a lot tougher when I balance out the settings.

Course design has the features I though were missing. I am already polishing off an imported course that I did for the first game.

Then on to designing a new one.


----------



## RustyTom (Jul 2, 2017)

Bought the game friday when it came out and it's stupidly hard.

I can never get good swing tempo let alone perfect, yet every swing feels the same. 

I think it's going to be a case of try it for a few more rounds re run the tutorial and if I don't like it then to chop it back into the shop.

I still enjoy RM pga tour golf, ok it's very easy but at least I'm good at it!!


----------



## RustyTom (Jul 2, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			First impressions are good.

First round on an easy course off the front tees with an easy swing was -13... I have a feeling things will be a lot tougher when I balance out the settings.

Course design has the features I though were missing. I am already polishing off an imported course that I did for the first game.

Then on to designing a new one.
		
Click to expand...

Science boy, what's an "easy swing"? I've tried all different speeds of pulling back and pushing thru the stick and I always get bad or very bad or slow or very slow.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 2, 2017)

RustyTom said:



			Science boy, what's an "easy swing"? I've tried all different speeds of pulling back and pushing thru the stick and I always get bad or very bad or slow or very slow.
		
Click to expand...

On the main screen you can select on of 3 swig difficulties. Standard, Player and Tour I think. I missed one fairway and still made birdie. Only had one bogey and that was due to not having the feel for chip and pitch shots sorted.

I play with a steam controller and left stick swing, no idea why but I prefer that...

I would also like to master mouse swinging but I don't have a good mouse mat at the moment so it always gets kicked offline.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 3, 2017)

Using a controller is so much easier than the mouse, an Xbox 360 controller is perfect.

Now to the swing issue it is all about tempo. You cannot stop at the top of the swing it needs to be 1 fluid motion, all the way back and all the way forward. You also need to do it at the correct pace, not too fast and not too slow just sure and steady but as mentioned in 1 fluid motion. Think of it like a pendulum. The old way and the Tiger Woods games let you do whatever you wanted like pull it up 3/4 and stop and then bring it down. TGC2 will not allow this or rather it will mean fast or slow. Fast shots go left and slow shots go right.

There are 3 types of golf clubs you can select.

Standard - Beginner clubs, very forgiving even out side the cone and stay pretty straightish however distance is between 240 and 260 with a driver and little spin control on the irons.

Players - Longer clubs, more spin and control but less forgiving on poor shots however distance increase is big driver is 270-300. A good example is the Pitching wedge is 120 with Players and 109 with Standard. Also with using loft it is possible to get more back spin or spin control compared to standard.

Tour Clubs - max distance, control and spin but very little room for error, no forgiveness at all, be prepared to hunt the ball in the woods.

I find Players is good for me for now, best is -5 with them.

However putting is tough. Once you hit the harder courses with fast sloped greens it is really hard work. You have to take the approach like real golf with getting it close and not going past the hole and down the slope off the green. The touch and feel is hard to get at times.

I have a handicap of 3.7 but I am sure you could get it lower by playing 5 rounds on the simplest course. I suggest playing it on 5 difficult courses to get a more reasonable HC. I did 2 rounds on the easiest and 3 on hard ones for mine.

Look me up on steam if you want to play user Reemul or want any advice or help not that I am that great but I can do the tempo and straight part just putting that is killing me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2017)

No, I'm waiting for the new Everybody's Golf at the end of August. It's been a long wait though.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 3, 2017)

Any idea if you can play cross format between Xbox One and windows. Thinking of picking it up on my xbox and would be great to get a round in with some of you PC lot.


----------



## RustyTom (Jul 3, 2017)

I found out what my issue was this morning... I was using tour clubs!! No wonder I was struggling to even make a par, let alone break par.

First round with the standard clubs was -7, played a few more rounds but on harder courses and have yet to beat it.

Handicap is 4.8 I think, but 2 rounds were played with tour clubs.

I have now switched to player irons but not played with them yet.

Anyone on the ps4 add me Rusty_Spanner. Il be up for a game whenever I'm on.


----------



## darrellgrundy (Aug 26, 2017)

Being a bit frustrated with not being able to progress my Golf Club 2 skills, I did a bit of experimentation, and made a YouTube video of how you can improve ... https://youtu.be/vUZAGBOfV14


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Dec 3, 2017)

Got this game last month (i think) at 15.99 in Argos, only played about 10 rounds. 

Really enjoying it, but my god the Handicap system is hard to work out!! As is the "society" stuff.
At the moment, just playing the handicap courses to lower it!

Played the obligatory Augusta and a few other famous ones

just starting to get used to the swing and putting stroke.
(X-box one - tag Fak3Snake feel free to add me if you want)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 3, 2017)

I keep meaning to get back into course design but Iâ€™m either too tired to concentrate on it or donâ€™t have the time. Before my tot I used to sit down to 8 hour sessions and build half a course. Could knock out a decent play tested course in a few weeks. Now I canâ€™t finish a hole.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No, I'm waiting for the new Everybody's Golf at the end of August. It's been a long wait though.
		
Click to expand...


Having done basically everything there is to do in Everybody's Golf now, I saw that Golf Club 2 was reduced to Â£13 to download from PS Store, so I downloaded it last night. Haven't had a chance to try it yet. Does it have real life courses and players on it or not?


----------



## Dibby (Apr 4, 2018)

It has user designed courses, of which there are a whole bunch of real courses, some designed better than others.

If there are a few people on this forum playing, I will set up a society.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2018)

Dibby said:



			It has user designed courses, of which there are a whole bunch of real courses, some designed better than others.

If there are a few people on this forum playing, I will set up a society.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno what that means since I haven't even fired it up yet, but count me in. Haha.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Well I played it last night - absolutely awful. Had potential as a decent game but as soon as you get to the green it goes to pot. Judging putt length is utterly impossible, you just guess and hit and hope. Lost count of how many four-putts I did last night, even did a five putt at one point. Completely ruins the game. Â£13 down the pan!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Well I played it last night - absolutely awful. Had potential as a decent game but as soon as you get to the green it goes to pot. Judging putt length is utterly impossible, you just guess and hit and hope. Lost count of how many four-putts I did last night, even did a five putt at one point. Completely ruins the game. Â£13 down the pan!
		
Click to expand...

I had the first one and it was rock hard, best bit was playing the crazy courses people had made so maybe try that, there's also some very picturesque if you search hard enough. Short game is nigh on impossible to get good at, driving is also twitchy with barely any forgiveness. I didn't bother with the second one but paid 3 or 4 quid for Rory golf the other month, much better IMO.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I had the first one and it was rock hard, best bit was playing the crazy courses people had made so maybe try that, there's also some very picturesque if you search hard enough. Short game is nigh on impossible to get good at, driving is also twitchy with barely any forgiveness. I didn't bother with the second one but paid 3 or 4 quid for Rory golf the other month, much better IMO.
		
Click to expand...

The last Rory game from a couple of years ago got shocking reviews. I'm sure when it was Tiger Woods PGA they used to release one every year, wonder why they've slowed it down so much? Golf Club 2 got better reviews but honestly, the putting is so stupid. It tells you length of putt in feet, but you're expected to completely guess how much power that means you need to put on, i.e. how far back you swing the putter. I've had putts roll off the green and other putts that only went 6 inches. It's an utterly daft system. Everything else I actually liked - even chipping onto the green, which was very challenging but not impossible at least. The putting system is just game-breaking though. 

Guess I'll be going back to Everybody's Golf. I love EG, I only got TGC because of the more variety of courses you can play.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

EA said when they released Rory it wouldn't be an annual title but there has been no news on an updated version for a long time. It's not the best - limited number of courses, no playoffs if you tie the lead on Sunday in career mode which is so dumb and it gets dull quickly once you've unlocked everything but it's not a terrible game. It's no Tiger 2012 Masters though, that game was awesome, wish it was backwards compatible.

I played TGC 1 via xbox game pass and didn't find it too bad, only took me a few rounds to get used to the short game, was shooting some good scores pretty quickly.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			EA said when they released Rory it wouldn't be an annual title but there has been no news on an updated version for a long time. It's not the best - limited number of courses, no playoffs if you tie the lead on Sunday in career mode which is so dumb and it gets dull quickly once you've unlocked everything but it's not a terrible game. It's no Tiger 2012 Masters though, that game was awesome, wish it was backwards compatible.

I played TGC 1 via xbox game pass and didn't find it too bad, only took me a few rounds to get used to the short game, was shooting some good scores pretty quickly.
		
Click to expand...

The last Tiger Woods game I had was 11 on PS3. I thought it was a decent game. Got it when it was already a couple of years old and in the bargain bin, so it was a decent investment at the time. I still have my PS3 in the lounge so can go back to it very occasionally. 

My first game on TGC2 last night, maybe walking before I could run but with the Masters fever I searched for Augusta National and played that. Went round in 98.  I five-putted a par 3 for a 7 at one point. Complete joke. I wish there was a good Tiger/Rory PGA game coming out. As I said earlier, Everybody's Golf is a brilliant game, but every now and then you want to the real life courses.


----------



## Coffey (Apr 5, 2018)

I have The Golf Club 2 on PC and don't find it that bad. I did have to slow my mouse speed right down as my swing kept getting too fast and kept hooking everything. It always takes me a few holes to get the speed and rhythm back though.

I don't find putting and short game that bad at all. I normally putt pretty well on it. Think my best round is about 5 or 6 under.

It is a really difficult game and look at it as more of a simulator rather than an arcade style game. It is a completely different type of game than Tiger Woods and you have to concentrate a lot while playing it. Not like Tiger Woods where you can spin the ball in the air!

Stick with it and practice, slow everything down and focus on rhythm, it is good fun when you get a bit better and can shoot some low rounds.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Coffey said:



			I have The Golf Club 2 on PC and don't find it that bad. I did have to slow my mouse speed right down as my swing kept getting too fast and kept hooking everything. It always takes me a few holes to get the speed and rhythm back though.

I don't find putting and short game that bad at all. I normally putt pretty well on it. Think my best round is about 5 or 6 under.

It is a really difficult game and look at it as more of a simulator rather than an arcade style game. It is a completely different type of game than Tiger Woods and you have to concentrate a lot while playing it. Not like Tiger Woods where you can spin the ball in the air!

Stick with it and practice, slow everything down and focus on rhythm, it is good fun when you get a bit better and can shoot some low rounds.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't have much problem with the general shots, I actually liked that part of it, getting the timing right and even using the draw and fade was fun. I usually got on or near the green in the requisite number of shots, but the putting just totally ruined it. Much too difficult to judge the distance and pace needed. It gives you no assistance at all. e.g. when playing an approach shot it tells you the flag is 45 yards away and your club distance is 55, so you know to add loft slightly to get nearer the pin, but when you're on the green it tells you the distance and you're expected to randomly guess how much putter swing that translates to.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed some of it, if my approach shot was really good I was making a few birdies, but then another four putt was always just round the corner, destroying the round.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 5, 2018)

Total flop in the end. TGC 2019 is on the horizon, giving it a miss...


----------



## Dibby (Apr 5, 2018)

Maybe I am weird, but I enjoy TGC2. It takes a bit of getting used to, but I am playing with tour clubs and am able to shoot under par just fine (Current in game HC +11). 

With putting just get a feel for distances on the practise green and then it's not so bad, when the putter is about level with the golfers back foot the ball goes about 10ft on an average green, so just multiply how far you moved the mouse for this for more or less distance, also set the distance of the aiming marker for putts correctly as if you get the swing in the right ballpark it will base distance of where you set the aim point.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 5, 2018)

Dibby said:



			Maybe I am weird, but I enjoy TGC2. It takes a bit of getting used to, but I am playing with tour clubs and am able to shoot under par just fine (Current in game HC +11). 

With putting just get a feel for distances on the practise green and then it's not so bad..
		
Click to expand...

Not weird at all, itâ€™s a great solo round simulator.

All the fun of multiplayer is missing though. Itâ€™s a flop compared to the standards set by TW05/6/7 which were the best modern golf games ever made.


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 5, 2018)

I have just bought it for the Xbox and love it - putting is hard but part of learning the game - of anyone starts a society let me know!


----------



## Depreston (Apr 16, 2018)

All about TGC Tours to get a proper competitive feel ...  the career mode scoring is pap


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 20, 2018)

This is on sale on Steam for Â£5.99, worth getting or should I wait for the new version?


----------



## Dan2501 (May 21, 2018)

[video=youtube;uhvpAnokl-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhvpAnokl-k[/video]

Golf Club 2019 has been announced officially today and seems like EA have abandoned golf with The Golf Club taking on the PGA Tour license. Pretty cool, have enjoyed playing the first Golf Club as part of my Xbox Game Pass trial so excited for the new one with some licensed courses and the career mode sounds pretty cool. Good news for golf games!


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2018)

I tried TGC2 again the other day, still a half decent game completely ruined by broken putting. I don't expect to be worse at putting on a game than I am in real life! They should be some kind of assistance on judging length because it's a total farce at the minute. I was four-putting at least five times a round. It's either four feet short or rolls off the green on the other side! Judging the power is total guess work, might as well shut your eyes and do it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 14, 2019)

Picked up TGC 2019 with the PGA Tour license last week for Â£20. Not really much licensing to shout about, just a few TPC courses and some tournament names. No real player names, no majors, just the rights to a few PGA Tour tournaments and rights to use the Fed Ex Cup. Game itself is a big improvement on the first one though gameplay wise, but boy is it tough. I'm playing the PGA Tour career on Hard and making top 10s is hard let alone winning. I've got it set to 1 round tournaments to make it a bit more challenging and having to chase down regular scores of -6 and -7 on some of these courses with the equipment I've got is brutally tough. Currently playing a 7,284 yard HB Official course where I'm struggling to reach some of the par 4s in two, it's brutal.

Putting is pretty hit and miss. When I'm concentrating on playing I can be pretty spot on and make plenty but turn the concentration off and it all goes wrong very quickly. Got on a par 5 in two earlier and walked away making a 7 footer for bogey  I like it though, it's nice to play a golf game that's actually hard and feels like I'm not going to be shooting -15 under every round once I've played it a bit longer like with the Rory game.

Also spent a good hour going through the list of PGA Tour players and changing all the names to real Tour Pro names and still only got about half way through the list. I got as far down the OWGR list as Patrick Rodgers before deciding to give up, there are so many players it's mental. My leaderboards are still full of random names as well. Current tournament has 4 out of the top 10 being random players, bit annoying, going to take forever to update them all.


----------



## casuk (Jan 14, 2019)

Been thinking about firing up my Xbox and buying a gold game I used to like tiger woods PGA, was looking at TGC since this is an old thread what recommendations is there in 2019


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 14, 2019)

casuk said:



			Been thinking about firing up my Xbox and buying a gold game I used to like tiger woods PGA, was looking at TGC since this is an old thread what recommendations is there in 2019
		
Click to expand...

TGC 2019 is the only new and remotely decent golf game on the Xbox at the minute. Â£24.99 at GAME at the minute which honestly is not a bad deal. I wouldn't have paid full price for this as the licensing is so bare but for that price it's a decent golf game. Loads of custom courses made by the community, some of which are incredible, the community made version of the Old Course I played was superb. Well worth a look.


----------



## casuk (Jan 14, 2019)

Might get it then I like the idea of creating you own course


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 14, 2019)

casuk said:



			Might get it then I like the idea of creating you own course
		
Click to expand...

It's 40 or 50 quid on the Xbox


----------



## casuk (Jan 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			It's 40 or 50 quid on the Xbox 

Click to expand...

Saw it on amazon for Â£24.99, I'll order it over the next few days need to get live hooked back up, things not been on in over a year either will probably take me a week to update


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Picked up TGC 2019 with the PGA Tour license last week for Â£20. Not really much licensing to shout about, just a few TPC courses and some tournament names. No real player names, no majors, just the rights to a few PGA Tour tournaments and rights to use the Fed Ex Cup. Game itself is a big improvement on the first one though gameplay wise, but boy is it tough. I'm playing the PGA Tour career on Hard and making top 10s is hard let alone winning. I've got it set to 1 round tournaments to make it a bit more challenging and having to chase down regular scores of -6 and -7 on some of these courses with the equipment I've got is brutally tough. Currently playing a 7,284 yard HB Official course where I'm struggling to reach some of the par 4s in two, it's brutal.

Putting is pretty hit and miss. When I'm concentrating on playing I can be pretty spot on and make plenty but turn the concentration off and it all goes wrong very quickly. Got on a par 5 in two earlier and walked away making a 7 footer for bogey  I like it though, it's nice to play a golf game that's actually hard and feels like I'm not going to be shooting -15 under every round once I've played it a bit longer like with the Rory game.

Also spent a good hour going through the list of PGA Tour players and changing all the names to real Tour Pro names and still only got about half way through the list. I got as far down the OWGR list as Patrick Rodgers before deciding to give up, there are so many players it's mental. My leaderboards are still full of random names as well. Current tournament has 4 out of the top 10 being random players, bit annoying, going to take forever to update them all.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the review, but based on that I don't think I'll go for it. Sounds like putting is just as frustrating as it was on TGC2, on which I found it completely game-breaking.

We really are crying out for a new Tiger Woods / Rory game. Why did they stop making them?? Seems odd that they just pulled the plug.

I still play Everybody's Golf from time to time, can't beat it for a bit of arcade golf fun.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 15, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Cheers for the review, but based on that I don't think I'll go for it. Sounds like putting is just as frustrating as it was on TGC2, on which I found it completely game-breaking.

We really are crying out for a new Tiger Woods / Rory game. Why did they stop making them?? Seems odd that they just pulled the plug.

I still play Everybody's Golf from time to time, can't beat it for a bit of arcade golf fun. 

Click to expand...

Putting really isn't that gamebreaking, it's definitely better than it was on TGC1 (not played 2), and if you concentrate and take your time it's really not that hard at all. Long putting is definitely improved as well, my lag putting is so much more consistent that it ever was on TGC.

I'm guessing Rory PGA tanked so EA just let the license expire which allowed TGC to pick it up. EA were supposedly going to Rory it as a bi-annual release and keep the game up to date in the 2 years it was in cycle but that just never happened. They did 1 update to the major venues and then let it die. I'd like to see EA get back into golf, but don't see it happening anytime soon. I just hope TGC 2020 makes better use of the licensing, we get more official courses, player likenesses/names which will help build a proper career mode.

The one golf game I'm praying for this year is a new Mario Golf game on the Switch. I've got the N64 one on my Mac and it's so damn fun, a new version of that which you can play on the go on the Switch would be so good.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Putting really isn't that gamebreaking, it's definitely better than it was on TGC1 (not played 2), and if you concentrate and take your time it's really not that hard at all. Long putting is definitely improved as well, my lag putting is so much more consistent that it ever was on TGC.

I'm guessing Rory PGA tanked so EA just let the license expire which allowed TGC to pick it up. EA were supposedly going to Rory it as a bi-annual release and keep the game up to date in the 2 years it was in cycle but that just never happened. They did 1 update to the major venues and then let it die. I'd like to see EA get back into golf, but don't see it happening anytime soon. I just hope TGC 2020 makes better use of the licensing, we get more official courses, player likenesses/names which will help build a proper career mode.

The one golf game I'm praying for this year is a new Mario Golf game on the Switch. I've got the N64 one on my Mac and it's so damn fun, a new version of that which you can play on the go on the Switch would be so good.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if they're going to bother acquiring the license then you want to see it chock full of famous players and courses really. Like Tiger Woods games always were. 

When I say game-breaking I mean it literally ruined the game for me. I was 5 and 6 putting, it was just stupid. I'm all for challenging but not impossible. Maybe TGC3 is better than 2 in that regard, but I'm probably not going to throw money at it. If there was a new Tiger/Rory game out I probably would buy it to be fair. Last one of those I had was Tiger Woods 11 I think, donkey's year ago, but I felt that was a pretty good game, they had the balance of challenging and playable about right.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2019)

Thing with last Rory game it was just a shell of a game, no real campaign or challenges as such and the pro tour season thing was poor. I bought it last year when it was on offer for about 3 quid and I barely play it. Those old TW games were awesome, I must have lost most of the 90s and early 2000s to those ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 15, 2019)

The TW Masters game was the one. Not only had the usual career mode but the historical Augusta-based challenges were incredible. Loved that game.


----------



## Dibby (Jan 15, 2019)

I bought TGC 2019 a while back. In my opinion, it's basically the same game as TGC2, with a few new courses and a slightly better single-player mode. The only reason it is really worth buying is if you loved playing TGC2 online, and need to move to the latest version to have online servers available.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The TW Masters game was the one. Not only had the usual career mode but the historical Augusta-based challenges were incredible. Loved that game.
		
Click to expand...

What's annoying from an xbox point of view is they don't seem to be adding TW games to the backwards compatibility list. Same with the John Madden games, none on the list the last time I looked.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 16, 2019)

I just bought the 2019 version on PS4 for around Â£24 last night, hated it at first as I was slicing everything and realised the tempo was massively off which was causing it. Confused me for a few holes as my swing place was fine but once you get the knack its quite satisfying.

Echo what Dan says really.

Happy to kill some downtime with it, hopefully more licensing filters through for player names etc. to give it a bit more immersion.


----------



## Reemul (Jan 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			What's annoying from an xbox point of view is they don't seem to be adding TW games to the backwards compatibility list. Same with the John Madden games, none on the list the last time I looked.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a licensing issue but not 100%.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 16, 2019)

It is indeed a licensing issue. For games to be made backwards compatible they need a "wrapper" adding to them by Microsoft, which allows them to be emulated, so they need permission/license to edit each game to add said wrapper. Companies have got around this emulation in the past, Sony did it with the PS3 by building PS2 built into it so PS2 and PS1 games wouldn't need any emulation in order to run, they'd just run as if they were running on the native console.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 27, 2019)

Found another golf game that's well worth a play if you happen to own a Switch - Golf Story. I'd heard about it in the build up to getting my Switch as it's the only remotely decent Golf game on the system but wasn't sure it would be for me as I'm not an RPG guy normally, but boy was I wrong. It's basically an RPG in the graphical style of the old-school Pokemon games but based on golf. The golf gameplay itself is pretty simple timed pressing of one button but the game feels like a real labour of love, or at least something designed by someone who has an obvious love for Golf. The dialog and story are funny and engaging with a load of jokes you just wouldn't get if you weren't into golf. I've played through the first section of the game and I'm loving it, one of the most refreshing and fun sports titles I've played in a long time. 

http://golfstorygame.com/


----------



## Dibby (Jan 27, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Found another golf game that's well worth a play if you happen to own a Switch - Golf Story. I'd heard about it in the build up to getting my Switch as it's the only remotely decent Golf game on the system but wasn't sure it would be for me as I'm not an RPG guy normally, but boy was I wrong. It's basically an RPG in the graphical style of the old-school Pokemon games but based on golf. The golf gameplay itself is pretty simple timed pressing of one button but the game feels like a real labour of love, or at least something designed by someone who has an obvious love for Golf. The dialog and story are funny and engaging with a load of jokes you just wouldn't get if you weren't into golf. I've played through the first section of the game and I'm loving it, one of the most refreshing and fun sports titles I've played in a long time.

http://golfstorygame.com/

Click to expand...

Completed it mate!!!!

It's actually a fun little game. As long as you don't take things too seriously, and the dialogue is funny. Would second the recommendation to those with a Switch.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2019)

Switch is on my shopping list, when the price drops


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

I downloaded The Golf Club 2019 at the weekend as it's currently free with Xbox Live.
Loving it so far, everything seems much better although I'm still absolutely dross at chipping.
If anyone fancies a game on Xbox my gamertag is Beezerk funnily enough


----------



## casuk (May 23, 2019)

I'm going to get live hooked up today and download that game, I'll look for you and give you an add for a game


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

Nice one.


----------



## casuk (May 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Nice one.
		
Click to expand...

Added


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

casuk said:



			Added
		
Click to expand...

Kris? I'll add as friend.


----------



## casuk (May 23, 2019)

Nice one I'm having some practice, just now getting used to the controls,


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2019)

Is the putting better than TGC2?? I've been mulling over downloading this lately, although I haven't checked how much it is on PS4.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

I only played the original and putting was a nightmare, it seems much better on this version, more TW esque with the grid but it's still down to judgement with the backswing. Took me no time to get used to it though, I was banging them in from all over the place after a while.

*some of the above may not exactly be true*


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2019)

I think it's only Â£16 on PS Store now so I'm going to download it next time I get the chance.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

Haven't played many courses yet I've just been battering the career but it's very good so far. Is there somewhere which ranks the best home made courses?


----------



## casuk (May 23, 2019)

Putting is fine on the 2019 version I never played any of the past versions, putting takes a bit of getting use to, first round never played before and I'm 7 over


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2019)

casuk said:



			Putting is fine on the 2019 version I never played any of the past versions, putting takes a bit of getting use to, first round never played before and I'm 7 over
		
Click to expand...

That's decent. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I had the Golf Club 2 but the putting was awful. I frequently 5 and 6 putted, which is even worse than I putt in real life.   Glad to hear it's not that bad in the new one.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2019)

casuk said:



			Putting is fine on the 2019 version I never played any of the past versions, putting takes a bit of getting use to, first round never played before and I'm 7 over
		
Click to expand...

What level did you set it at? I had easy first go and won by miles so have it at medium now. I still win a lot of comps but not every one and they're a lot closer. I'll bump it up to hard once I get better.
Btw what do the advanced clubs do? Longer but less forgiving?


----------



## casuk (May 23, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			What level did you set it at? I had easy first go and won by miles so have it at medium now. I still win a lot of comps but not every one and they're a lot closer. I'll bump it up to hard once I get better.
Btw what do the advanced clubs do? Longer but less forgiving?
		
Click to expand...

I'm at beginner just now just to get used to it and I'll bump it up medium once I get better, I just played a ghost game and I'll get into some comps later, I'm not sure what the advance clubs do still new to the game, I'd imagine your correct with less forgiving and longer,


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Downloaded TGC19 last night, it was only Â£16. Only had time for one round of golf in the 'PGA Tour' mode. I had it on 'Easy' setting and finished around +3 I think, but that was good enough for tied first place anyway. I got birdies at the 1st and 2nd, but then made quite a few bogeys three-putting later on. Putting is quite difficult to judge, but definitely not as bad as the nightmare on TGC2.  I think it's just going to take a lot of playing time and muscle memory to get the hang of how far back you swing for what the length of the putt is. The only thing that was annoying me was how I keep slicing it because it says my swing was 'very slow' when to my mind it was exactly the same as the previous one which was 'perfect'. But hey, I guess it perfectly mirrors the frustration of real golf in that sense!  I think you actually have to throw the stick forward really rapidly, it'll just take a little getting used to. Seems like a big improvement on TGC2 though anyway.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

But don't throw the stick forward too fast, then you'll start duck hooking it, which is what I do A LOT. I'm playing on Hard and it's so bloody difficult to win a tournament, everyone's shooting -6/-7 and I can barely break par on some of the courses. It's tough, so different to Tiger Woods games where after playing it for a bit scores of -18 were easily doable on certain courses.


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			But don't throw the stick forward too fast, then you'll start duck hooking it, which is what I do A LOT.
		
Click to expand...

Like on a real course? ðŸ˜


----------



## casuk (May 24, 2019)

I find if you hold the stick forward after rocking back and forth you hold that straight line on the right circle thingy, played 2 rounds on medium last night in career mode and won both, agree with the putting especially longer putts 10ft in I'm fine but I'm over or under hitting 15-20ft, so far I'm really enjoying it very realistic


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



*But don't throw the stick forward too fast, then you'll start duck hooking it,* which is what I do A LOT. I'm playing on Hard and it's so bloody difficult to win a tournament, everyone's shooting -6/-7 and I can barely break par on some of the courses. It's tough, so different to Tiger Woods games where after playing it for a bit scores of -18 were easily doable on certain courses.
		
Click to expand...

This really hasn't been possible for me so far, the fastest I can move it seems to result in a 'perfect'. That might be because I had Beginner clubs on and it was Easy difficulty. 

It is quite different to the Tiger Woods, in those games you had the feeling of being a pro whereas this game you feel more like you're playing as a good amateur, if you know what I mean. It's easier to make mistakes on it and be punished for them.


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2019)

I get a perfect swing most times but saying that I grinded TW for years lol.
I find sort of medium slowish back and then smooth but a bit faster upwards is the trick, like Dan says if you go forward too fast the ball goes all over the place. 
So when is a GM forum open on the cards? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

GM Forum Open definitely needs to be organised. We should set-up a Club or a Clan or whatever they're called and think you can run a tournament across the week so don't all have to be online at the same time


----------



## Orikoru (May 24, 2019)

Are you guys all Xbox though? I'm PS4. Ideally we need one for each system.


----------



## casuk (May 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Are you guys all Xbox though? I'm PS4. Ideally we need one for each system. 

Click to expand...

Just thinking the same, how many are Xbox to PS 
I'm Xbox


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

Yeah I'm Xbox, and just looked it up, no cross-platform unfortunately. Damn Microsoft and Sony not getting along!


----------



## casuk (May 24, 2019)

I thought Augusta, st Andrews, courses like that would of been there can't seem to find some of the bucket list courses, I take it they didn't get the rights


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

You can find them in the game, they're just custom made by the community and have to have different names because of licensing concerns. Think Augusta is called Magnolia National, the highest rated version with Sunday pins is ridiculously hard.


----------



## casuk (May 24, 2019)

I tried to map my home course last night couldn't even get the first hole done before frustratingly given up


----------



## Dan2501 (May 24, 2019)

Yeah, I've tried a couple of times but it's frustratingly difficult to learn how to use the course builder. I'd love to learn how to use it properly and build my home course but just don't have the time. Must take people so long to build the perfect versions of Augusta and St Andrews.


----------



## Blakey (May 24, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Are you guys all Xbox though? I'm PS4. Ideally we need one for each system. 

Click to expand...

PS4 here, I haven't played it for a while xxBLAKEYxx if you want to add me


----------



## simmb (May 24, 2019)

casuk said:



			I tried to map my home course last night couldn't even get the first hole done before frustratingly given up
		
Click to expand...

Some guy named Chad on the simulator forum has developed a tool that uses LIDAR data and openstreetmap to help with course creation. If you can get good LIDAR data and have the patience to map out areas in openstreetmap for your course, it does 90% of the work for you. It's been a bit of a game changer in the simulation world. Unfortunately it's PC only so you would need the steam version of TGC 2019 and publish it via that method. Pretty sure PC published versions of courses will then show on the console versions. Link to the tool if anyone is interested :-

https://github.com/chadrockey/TGC-Designer-Tools


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 24, 2019)

I gave up on this series after wasting my money on TGC2.

I was always better at the course designer anyway...

I may come back for THG20, why they need to keep making a new game to fix basic errors is beyond me...


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2019)

Had great fun on TGC19 last night. Played it online with one of my mates who has also got it. We played Sawgrass and both finished a couple of shots over par, then Bethpage and we were a few more shots over par. Then we tried Augusta - I finished with an 88 while he got 98.  The greens were chaotic! It was a proper laugh though. We set it up so you don't have to watch each other's shots, but while you're playing you can see where the other feller's ball is going anyway, so you can sort of pick up whether he's hit a decent shot or sliced it out of play. You both tee off each hole at the same time anyway, so I think the format is really good.

*Bethpage and Augusta were user-created versions but we went for the ones that were rated 4.5 stars and had a vast number of plays.

We have another mate who's downloaded it now as well so we might be able to fire up a three-ball soon. 

Beezerk, can't quite see on the gif, was that you getting a hole in one??


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2019)

Yes mate, I couldnâ€™t make the gif big enough to show properly.


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Yes mate, I couldnâ€™t make the gif big enough to show properly.
		
Click to expand...

Nice! I've not got anywhere near to one. Much like real golf I struggle with consistency. In my PGA Tour mode I won a comp with a 12 under round of 60, then having thought I'd cracked it, the next comp I finished +5.


----------



## Beezerk (May 28, 2019)

I think I was similar as some of the courses early on have mental greens so birdies are at a premium.
Just smashed the Royal Open, that course is superb. One thing I've noticed is the physics on the greens are a bit wrong, the ball breaks too early if you get what I mean.


----------



## Orikoru (May 29, 2019)

We've got another mate on it now so three of us playing online together last night. We tried somebody's created Royal Portrush and the greens were ridiculous, we all struggled with that. Tried a few others like St Andrews & Pebble Beach, they were tough but I did well on PB. We then played TPC Scottsdale which is actually on the game, and I did well there, think I finished -2. 

Enjoying it but chipping is such a minefield. If you're close enough that a full LW 'chip' is too long then I have absolutely no idea how to judge to the power. It seems like I go 50% and he duffs it, the next time I go a bit more, 90% he launches it over the other side. I can never get it right. It's so much easier if you're in range for a flop shot instead. Also if I'm just on the fringe I just switch to the putter, but if you're off the fringe and in rough you can't putt it or he duffs that as well.


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2019)

We did a round at Carnoustie last night. Turns out it's incredibly boring in computer game form. Just long, straight hole after long, straight hole.  The wind was slightly higher and the greens were tough, but that's not as interesting on the game as in real life.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			We did a round at Carnoustie last night. Turns out it's incredibly boring in computer game form. Just long, straight hole after long, straight hole.  The wind was slightly higher and the greens were tough, but that's not as interesting on the game as in real life.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve got Royal Melbourne lined up for later, hopefully itâ€™s pretty good.
Finished my first full season last night, won a lot of comps and the FedEx at the end, some courses are proper tough with greens which make it hard to get birdies.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2019)

Just played Cypress Dunes, lovely course and quite tight on the drives, managed -6 with two bogies.
Handicap is +12 now ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

There's now four of us who have the game so last night we all went on and did fourball matchplay. It was a good laugh but it takes FOREVER because you have to watch each player take their turn unlike the individual formats where you all play at once. My team won it 6 & 5 I think and it still took about an hour and 20 minutes to do the 13 holes. It was enjoyable though, slightly added pressure on the key putts when you know the other three players are all watching you.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2019)

Are people still playing TGC19? I'm still hooked and playing it several nights a week. Three mates are still playing so we often have four ball and foursomes matches going. I still struggle with the chipping which is my main weakness.   If my mates aren't online, I've joined a couple of societies to play in, as they usually put good courses up to play. There are some unreal players of this game in there, some of these guys are going 30s and 40s under par for a four round comp! Whereas I'm coming in more like -15.

My bag set-up is driver, 2 wood, then just 3 iron down. I figured you need to have a 2 wood since it's the longest club you can hit off the deck so it helps on par 5s. There is a big gap between that and the 3 iron, but I kept finding par 3s where I didn't have a 4 iron or a 3 iron I needed and didn't have. I've figured out though that if you hit the 2 wood with a slow backswing, it can take 15 or 20 yards off which plugs the gap quite well - and the best way to get a consistently slow backswing is simply to do a brief Matsuyama pause at the top.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2019)

Haven't played it for a while, I got back into Black Ops 4 and other games so this is on the back burner for now.
I managed to complete two full PGA seasons and cleaned up most matches so I'll need to notch up the difficulty next time.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Haven't played it for a while, I got back into Black Ops 4 and other games so this is on the back burner for now.
I managed to complete two full PGA seasons and cleaned up most matches so I'll need to notch up the difficulty next time.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I got bored of the PGA single player mode, the courses are all relatively easy. That's why I started playing in the society rounds instead. They tend to be on the user-created courses which can be a lot tougher.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I got bored of the PGA single player mode, the courses are all relatively easy. That's why I started playing in the society rounds instead. They tend to be on the user-created courses which can be a lot tougher.
		
Click to expand...

How do you join societies mate?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			How do you join societies mate?
		
Click to expand...

Just scroll across on the main menu to online societies. There will be a big list of them, I pretty much just chose three at random (don't think there's a limit to how many you can join). I chose ones that had a lot of members as I figured they'd be the most active. One of them charged me a small fee of in-game coins (I have like 35,000 of them so wasn't a problem lol) and I had to wait for them to approve it, but the other two I just got in for free immediately I think. It's really easy you can pretty much join quickly and start entering the events.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyone still playing this on ps4? Ive got my handicap down to 1 and just started my own course.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Anyone still playing this on ps4? Ive got my handicap down to 1 and just started my own course.
		
Click to expand...

TGC19 I still play, yeah. My handicap is +17 since handicaps are broken anyway. I took one look at the course creator and it looked like it would take about a year to create anything decent so I didn't bother with that. Respect to anyone who actually puts in the hours and makes a good course with it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just noticed TGC2 is reduced to £2.49 on the PS Store. Not 2019, but if you've not played a TGC game, then £2.49 is worth it to give it a go.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 1, 2020)

I had a look at getting this earlier, still full price on the usual sources. For £2.49 I'll just get that until I'm bored.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ukhotdeals has code for tgc2 on psn. £2.49


----------



## jamiet7682 (Apr 1, 2020)

Just published my first course, oakrock park. Check it out.


----------



## HampshireHog (Apr 1, 2020)

Downloaded Golf Club 2019 on XBox when it was free last year, any good?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 2, 2020)

I just got 2019 on PC for a tenner and then downloaded via Steam. 
Have to say, early impressions are good. Like the swing mechanics and the greens are realistic in terms of pace and break. 
Designing a course at the minute and had a go at Sawgrass last night, I will put +9 on the front nine down to just being tired 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			I just got 2019 on PC for a tenner and then downloaded via Steam.
Have to say, early impressions are good. Like the swing mechanics and the greens are realistic in terms of pace and break.
Designing a course at the minute and had a go at Sawgrass last night, I will put +9 on the front nine down to just being tired 😂
		
Click to expand...

How do you do the swing on PC version? Is it just up and down keys because that must be a lot easier than doing it with the joystick on console!


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 2, 2020)

You just move the mouse backwards and then forwards, the speed will depend on how hard you hit the ball. It's actually quite harder than using a control pad, but once mastered it's a lot more intuitive.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			You just move the mouse backwards and then forwards, the speed will depend on how hard you hit the ball. It's actually quite harder than using a control pad, but once mastered it's a lot more intuitive.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh it's the mouse! Yeah that makes sense, I think arrow keys would be too easy. Yeah using the mouse sounds difficult!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How do you do the swing on PC version? Is it just up and down keys because that must be a lot easier than doing it with the joystick on console!
		
Click to expand...

I have been using key/mouse and gamepad. I prefer gamepad for the simplicity and the fact I can recline waaayyy back in my seat without needing 4ft long arms.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 2, 2020)

Got me a handicap of 6.0 from my three rounds.
Putting is tough even with the greens set to medium.
Enjoying it though. Going to take it from the 1440p monitors to the 4k TV though 😁


----------



## jamiet7682 (Apr 8, 2020)

Oakrock Park is my first course if anyone fancies trying it on ps4. Currently working on a links course and its looking good.


----------



## casuk (Apr 8, 2020)

Would it not be available for xbox I take it


----------



## Captainron (Apr 8, 2020)

Found The Golf Club 2019 on Xbox? 

Is this compatible to play you guys?


----------



## jamiet7682 (Apr 8, 2020)

Not sure if the courses are cross platform, i would assume not.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2020)

I’ve downloaded the game last night.
will get some practice in and then see about having a match against some of you guys


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Who has xbox so we can compare scores?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

jamiet7682 said:



			Oakrock Park is my first course if anyone fancies trying it on ps4. Currently working on a links course and its looking good.
		
Click to expand...

Weird, the game website clearly says all courses which are designed and published are cross platform but I can't find yours.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Weird, the game website clearly says all courses which are designed and published are cross platform but I can't find yours.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's still playing TGC2 if I've read the previous posts right. They may be cross-platform but I don't think they're compatible from the old game to the new one.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think he's still playing TGC2 if I've read the previous posts right. They may be cross-platform but I don't think they're compatible from the old game to the new one.
		
Click to expand...

Right makes sense then.
Just played Cruden Bay, what a lovely course. Went round in -4, front 9 was tough and I was +2 after 11 but a string of birdies on the easy back 9 brought it home


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Who has xbox so we can compare scores?
		
Click to expand...

I'm on xbox

Hlanza


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2020)

Only played the 1 round so far and putting is hard, the rest is fairly simple but just like in real life, I struggle around the greens


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I'm on xbox

Hlanza
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, I've just added you as a friend but you're not showing in the game yet.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2020)

not on just now. 2 minutes


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2020)

@Beezerk whats your Xbox handle?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk 😅


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll see if I can set up a match if you want?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm not sure what happened there 🙈 how do I get you into the match?


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2020)

Hoping the postman brings my copy of 2019 today. Was hoping to play the Masters with some mates this weekend and posting 4 rounds each.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 9, 2020)

I have TGC2 on pc, but it's only £4.99 on Xbox for the next 4 days. Not sure if PC and Xbox versions are cross platform compatible though so going to buy the Xbox version as well.
I assume this is the one we're all playing?

Someone needs to set up a Golf Monthly online society.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Only played the 1 round so far and putting is hard, the rest is fairly simple but just like in real life, I struggle around the greens
		
Click to expand...

Yeah when I first got it full shots were quite easy to grasp, but chipping and putting take a long time to master. Only tips I could offer are:
Putting - make sure you always check what the green speed is set to before you start the round. As the difference between 'very fast' and 'medium' is huge, so if you don't you'll be scratching your head wondering why you left everything short one round and putted it off the green the next.
Chipping - always use the flop if possible, it's the most reliable technique for getting it close, just add loads of loft and aim it straight at the pin. If you have to use 'chip' instead, then again make sure you add quite a bit of loft so it doesn't run miles past. I never use the 8 iron, 9 iron chip because I can't judge them at all.  If you're far enough away for that I just use the LW flop and take a bit off it by going 'slow' deliberately on the transition.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Hoping the postman brings my copy of 2019 today. Was hoping to play the Masters with some mates this weekend and posting 4 rounds each.
		
Click to expand...

If you want to play at Augusta you'll have to do a bit of online research as to what people are calling it. I think they shut down anything called 'Augusta' because of trademark/copyright nonsense so people who have created the course have to name it something else. Not sure what they're on as at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			I have TGC2 on pc, but it's only £4.99 on Xbox for the next 4 days. Not sure if PC and Xbox versions are cross platform compatible though so going to buy the Xbox version as well.
I assume this is the one we're all playing?

Someone needs to set up a Golf Monthly online society.
		
Click to expand...

I think people are more likely to be on TGC19 actually. I bought it on PS4 nearly a year ago when it was on special offer at £16.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think people are more likely to be on TGC19 actually. I bought it on PS4 nearly a year ago when it was on special offer at £16.
		
Click to expand...


Well it's only £13.49 atm as well so may as well add that to the mix


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

West Hill is a nice course 😅


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			West Hill is a nice course 😅
		
Click to expand...

I only lost by 26 shots...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I only lost by 26 shots...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe try Modern Warfare/Warzone, the game will be closer 😅


----------



## Captainron (Apr 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Maybe try Modern Warfare/Warzone, the game will be closer 😅
		
Click to expand...

Fortnite


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Fortnite
		
Click to expand...

Warzone makes Fortnite look like a child's game 😅


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			If you want to play at Augusta you'll have to do a bit of online research as to what people are calling it. I think they shut down anything called 'Augusta' because of trademark/copyright nonsense so people who have created the course have to name it something else. Not sure what they're on as at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Firethorn


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 9, 2020)

https://tgccourses.com

List of all the real life courses and their in game names. There's loads.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 9, 2020)

Having had a quick play using the xbox controller... this game is bloomin hard, especially the putting!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 10, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Having had a quick play using the xbox controller... this game is bloomin hard, especially the putting!
		
Click to expand...

You’re not wrong. I 4 putt regularly


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 10, 2020)

Spend time on the putting practice green, a lot of time. Play about with moving the distance marker and it get easier. 

Got my HC down to 4.0 and avg putts is down to 34.


----------



## Red scorpion (Apr 10, 2020)

How do you get a handicap?


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 10, 2020)

Red scorpion said:



			How do you get a handicap?
		
Click to expand...

You need to play three complete rounds


----------



## Red scorpion (Apr 10, 2020)

Cheers


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2020)

Red scorpion said:



			How do you get a handicap?
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to play on handicap rated courses (courses which have been played +500 times), if you search courses there's an option to view handicap rated courses.
I'm hovering around +9 at the minute 😉


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2020)

Boom, another one


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

Ooops another hole in one at Royal Dornoch 🤭
Also had a bash at Rosemount, lovely course but quite hard, only finished at about -9 ffs 👀🤣


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 20, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ooops another hole in one at Royal Dornoch 🤭
Also had a bash at Rosemount, lovely course but quite hard, only finished at about -9 ffs 👀🤣
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I've not even come close to one yet. What difficulty level are you set at, I'm on medium?
I've put some time into the putting green and it's made quite a difference, but the best bit has been watching the wife try... omg the language!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			Lol, I've not even come close to one yet. What difficulty level are you set at, I'm on medium?
I've put some time into the putting green and it's made quite a difference, but the best bit has been watching the wife try... omg the language! 

Click to expand...

Difficulty level as in club difficulty?
I have beginner clubs, you lose a bit of distance but they're much much easier to hit than the others.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 20, 2020)

No game difficulty, you set it up when you first start. I'm using the medium clubs atm. Bit harder to hit but you get a bit more distance plus control.

Maybe I'm trying to run before I can walk...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 20, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			No game difficulty, you set it up when you first start. I'm using the medium clubs atm. Bit harder to hit but you get a bit more distance plus control.

Maybe I'm trying to run before I can walk... 

Click to expand...

Pro Clubs are the best to use, I've had it nearly a year and I still use them. Beginner ones don't go far enough, the Master ones go further but I find them too difficult to control and miss too many greens that the distance isn't worth it. Pro are a happy medium.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't really see the need for extra distance so I'm sticking with the super gi clubs 🤣


----------



## Hackers76 (Apr 28, 2020)

Recently picked this up on PS4 and really enjoying it, reminds me a lot of the old Links games on the Xbox (I think 2004 was the last). 
Finding the putting easier than the general consensus here but the chipping is the most frustrating. Seems no matter how quick I am it tells me I am very slow and goes 2 yards, well that or 10 yards too far!!
I also find it odd that a slice goes further than a normal shot, makes no sense.
Anyway got through Q school nice and easy and have gone up to normal clubs and finding it a bit more of a challenge and have to allow for my “fade” 😂
If anyone fancies a game at some point my PSN yah is Hackers76


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 28, 2020)

Check out the courses designed by Arctic Fury, Olympus Grand is one iirc, really top notch work.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 28, 2020)

I absolutely love this game. Some of the course recreations are superb.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2020)

Career Mode is mental on 2019. I just won an event on Medium with a 4 round score of -2 so bumped it up to Hard and after 2 rounds -16 is leading  The course is slightly easier tbf, I'm -3 after 2 rounds and played awful in round 2 so would expect the scores to be slightly lower but -16 is insane, guy shot -8 both days.


----------



## Solidthreeputt (May 1, 2020)

I have been enjoying it a lot. The inconsistency is insane. I have won all the majors so far but missed 5 cuts. I feel like I’m doing the same motion! Anyone on xbox for a game? My mates are on ps4 and no cross platform :-(


----------



## Bazzatron (May 1, 2020)

Me and my bro do a 4 day tournament every weekend, Winged Foot this week, tough course, the fairways are tiny.


----------

